#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  IPBX - Alternativa para registro de chamadas/central de atendimento

## cleicimar

Olá a todos.


Gostaria de montar um ambiente de atendimento na empresa que trabalho. Temos as seguintes características:

Uma linha fixa, que funciona em horário comercialDuas linhas no esquema de plantão (número de celulares), que funcionam fora do horário comercialQuando alguém ligar entrará uma mensagem do seguinte tipo: "Empresa tal, bom dia. Aguarde que você já será atendido. Essa ligação está sendo gravada".Regra dos horários para encaminhamento de chamadas


Temos atualmente um servidor rodando o Issabel que faz o encaminhamento para plantão sem problema, mas estamos procurando uma alternativa de melhor centralizar e gerenciar essas chamadas.


Temos duas placas Digivoice VB0408PC disponíveis (http://www.digivoice.com.br/produtos...risk/vb0408pci)
Tentei subir várias distribuições de software IPBX (SNEP, MeuCCI, FREPBX,), só que não obtive sucesso em nenhum. Acredito ser problema no driver da placa, uma vez que todos sistemas a reconhecem.


Uma coisa que estranhei e que quando instalo o SNEP com a placa direto no computador ele reconhece como KHOMP.


Casa alguém tenha alguma sugestão, ou possa me auxiliar ficarei grato.


Meu Telegram: @*cleicimar*


Desde já, muito obrigado.

----------


## valdineiq

O Issabel faz tudo isso e e o mais simples de configura entre os voips server. Tem a URA com time , o siga-me, gravação do áudio. Basta você ter uma. Máquina com memória e processador suficiente para o que você quer fazer.

----------


## cleicimar

> O Issabel faz tudo isso e e o mais simples de configura entre os voips server. Tem a URA com time , o siga-me, gravação do áudio. Basta você ter uma. Máquina com memória e processador suficiente para o que você quer fazer.


Olá @*valdineiq*
Concordo com você: o Issabel é um dos mais simples e completos.
O problema que estou tendo acredito ser com um kernel panic quando sistema inicia com a placa.
Li em alguns fóruns que é algo com um arquivo chamado tor2.
Estou iniciando as instalações novamente, dessa vez sem a placa ligada para verificar se dá certo.

----------


## renatocarrion

Amigo essa questão do thor 2 é simples de resolver, conforme próprio tutorial da digivoice ,funcionou pra mim.
http://www.digivoice.com.br/forum2/v...ic.php?id=1377

----------


## cleicimar

Opa @*renatocarrion*
Muito obrigado pela sugestão.
Eu tinha tentado remover esse módulo com um outro procedimento que encontrei, mas esse parece ser mais completo.
Será que com esse procedimento consigo colocar a placa para funcionar no SNEP sem problemas?

----------


## andrecarlim

Bom snep nada tem haver com elastix/Issabel. Dito isso, vejo que você não tem muito conhecimento em Linux. Amigo pare de sofrer com essas placas do inferno! Use atas da Linksys e seja feliz! Haha, não estou ganhando nada para fazer propaganda, mas honestamente, eu fiz isso em muitos clientes, e consigo dormir em paz agora. Se precisa de apenas uma porta vai de spa3000 se precisar de mais de uma porta tem o spa400, e muitos outros. É um sossego, se precisar de consultoria, [email protected]

----------


## cleicimar

Bom dia @*andrecarlim*.
Realmente, meu conhecimento em Linux é bem pífio. 
Eu estava querendo usar essas placas somente a titulo de aprendizado de algo novo e pra aproveitar elas, uma vez que estão paradas e sem utilidade.
Em relação aos ATA's vou sugerir a eles, caso tenham interesse. Pelo que vi o preço é bem mais acessível do que o das placas.

Agradeço a disponibilidade.

----------


## livison

Olá,

Aqui em nossa empresa estamos utilizando um PABX IP Virtual da empresa BHI. Preço bastante acessível, planos com numero local grátis e franquia de ligações por apenas R$ 159,90. O pessoal está satisfeito.

Quem tiver interesse, basta acessar http://pabxvirtual.bhi.com.br que tem mais informações.

----------

